# Happy Birthday msmofet



## taxlady (Aug 4, 2022)

I hope you have a fabulous day.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 4, 2022)

Thank you for the birthday wishes TL.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 4, 2022)

Happy birthday, msm! I hope you have a good day!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 4, 2022)

Happy Birthday!  Hope you are having a great day!  Stay safe!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 4, 2022)

Hope you had a wonderful birthday, msmofet! [emoji512]


----------



## msmofet (Aug 5, 2022)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm late, I'm late, for a very important date ... *MsM's* birthday!!! 
Happy belated b-day!!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 5, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 5, 2022)

We were supposed to go to my favorite steakhouse for dinner, but they were very busy. So we'll go in a couple of weeks for lunch.


DD's got me a cake.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 7, 2022)

Guess I was a bit pre-occupied and missed your Birthday!  Happy happy belated Wishes!  Love those butterflies!


----------

